# Mouse babies



## Lisa1 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have two funny looking babies in a litter. Not had anything like it before so am a bit worried if its health related.

Two mums living together first litter of four have two that have the funny fur are two weeks old. second litter are a week younger.

All are eating and pooing normally so I was thinking it may be a mums grooming? or diet related.

Any ideas would be appriciated


----------



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

That one looks like my satin long haired babies at that age, with the constant grooming from mom their hair gets a little chunky looking sometimes. See if it still looks like that after weaning, and if so, then worry. Just my two cents (or, um, two pence, however you roll)


----------



## Lisa1 (Jan 15, 2017)

thank you  shall keep an eye.


----------

